# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Безоговорочные достижения: мониторы Philips на выставке ISE 2019

## Labs

_Мониторы_ _Philips__, которые будут представлены на выставке_ _ISE_ _2019, демонстрируют высокую производительность и прогрессивные технологии для профессионалов._ 

*Минск, 1 февраля 2019 года –* С 5 по 8 февраля 2019 года профессиональные мониторы Philips будут представлены на крупнейшей Международной выставке компьютерных систем и информационных технологий (ISE) 2019, которую ежегодно посещают тысячи профессионалов ИТ-сферы со всего мира. Посетителей приглашают оценить последние достижения Philips в Конференц-центре Amsterdam RAI (зал 10, стенд K170/H170). В экспозицию войдут четырехсторонние безрамочные дисплеи, ультраширокие вогнутые мониторы, эко-инновации, док-станции USB-C и многое другое. 

*Неповторимый комфорт со сверхшироким форматом* 
Одним из самых поразительных устройств, которые посетители ISE увидят на стенде Philips, станет ультраширокий монитор с соотношением сторон 32:9. Невероятный дисплей создает условия для комфортной работы на протяжении целого дня где угодно: в торговых фирмах, архитектурных бюро, студиях графического дизайна. Подставка с возможностью регулировки высоты, угла поворота и наклона корпуса дает возможность настраивать положение монитора по усмотрению пользователя. Панель с радиусом изгиба 1800 воспроизводит живое, естественное изображение и создает эффект полного погружения в происходящее на экране. 

*Сила прикосновений* 
Мониторы Philips с сенсорно-визуальной технологией и проекционно-емкостными сенсорными панелями (P-Cap) поддерживают до 10 вариантов нажатий. Дисплеи демонстрируют высокую степень защиты от неблагоприятных факторов внешней среды (воды, пыли), поэтому пользоваться функцией сенсорного управления можно без опасения их повредить. Мониторы могут похвастаться продуманной эргономикой: трансформируемые подставки позволяют регулировать высоту, углы наклона и поворота. 


*Широкие возможности док-станции* *USB**-**C*
Док-станция USB-С – это мощное, функциональное решение, призванное повысить эффективность работы профессионалов, сосредоточенных на решении нескольких задач. Станция с двухсторонним разъемом USB-C для максимально простого, однокабельного подключения, а также высокоскоростной порт USB 3.1 дают пользователям возможность быстро и безопасно передавать данные, подзаряжать ноутбуки и подсоединять внешние накопители непосредственно к монитору – для копирования файлов и просмотра видео. 

*Главные достижения* *Philips* *на стенде* *ISE** 2019*

*499**P**9**H* – ультраширокий монитор диагональю 49 дюймов (48,8) с вогнутой LCD-панелью, который легко заменит каскад из двух 27-дюймовых QHD-дисплеев. В дополнение к безграничным возможностям формата 32:9, Philips 499P9H получил широкий спектр прогрессивных технологий, повышающих производительность и эффективность работы над несколькими задачами одновременно. Монитор оборудован док-станцией USB-C для удобного подключения устройств и высокоскоростной передачи данных. Встроенный коммутатор KVM позволяет управлять двумя компьютерами одновременно с помощью одного комплекта из монитора, клавиатуры и мыши. В Philips 499P9H предусмотрена выдвижная веб-камера с функцией распознавания лиц Windows HelloTM. 

*222**B**9**T* и* 172**B**9**T* – это профессиональные мониторы с технологиями сенсорного управления, которые поддерживают 10 вариантов нажатия пальцами или стилусом. Эргономичная подставка с возможностью регулировки высоты, поворота и наклона создает дополнительный комфорт. Дисплеи надежно защищены от воды и пыли (защита IP54). Для подключения к источникам сигнала мониторы оборудованы разъемами VGA, HDMI, USB 3.0 и DVI. Philips 221B9T диагональю 21,5 дюйм доступен на матрице TN или IPS, в Philips 172B9T диагональю 17 дюймов – только на матрице TN. 

*241**B**7**QGJEB* – это монитор диагональю 24 дюйма (23,8) на панели LCD с разрешением Full HD, который занимает первое место по поддержке эко-инновационных технологий. Дисплей с подсветкой на тыльной панели потребляет минимум энергии. Датчик PowerSensor с безопасным инфракрасным излучением реагирует на присутствие пользователя перед экраном: как только он покидает рабочее место, яркость дисплея снижается. Технология LightSensor подстраивает параметры экрана под естественное освещение. Корпус монитора на 85% выполнен из переработанного пластика с сертификатом TCO Edge, который не содержит опасных для здоровья и окружающей среды веществ: свинца, ртути, поливинилхлорида и бромсодержащего антипирена. Все пластиковые и металлические элементы конструкции, а также материалы упаковки подлежат переработке. 

*329**P**9**H* – безрамочный монитор с диагональю 31,5 дюйм и соотношением сторон 16:9 с разрешением UltraClear, 4K UHD (3840 x 2160), ориентированный на профессионалов, которым важна высокая детализация и суперточная цветопередача. Дисплей оборудован встроенным коммутатором KVM, док-станцией USB-C, выдвижной веб-камерой с поддержкой функции Windows HelloTM и датчиком присутствия PowerSensor для высокой энергоэффективности.

----------

